# Fond Farewell - Goodbye Saddlebag



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Rest well, Saddlebag. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

RIP Saddlebag


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am stunned. I did not know she was even ill. oh how I wish she had shared, so we could at least offer a cyber hug. now, it's too late. I am so saddened.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, that's so sad, RIP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

RIP Saddlebag; I will miss our many saddle and training conversations.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you for the news, Golden, as sad as it may be.

RIP, Saddlebag -- I will miss your commentaries and opinions.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

RIP Saddlebag


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My thoughts are with her family. I hope she passed peacefully.

I didn't always agree with her, but I respected her knowledge. What a terrible loss.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I too didn't always agree with her, but she had a wealth of knowledge that she wasn't afraid to share with the world - it takes a brave person to say what needs to be said, even if we don't always agree with it. 

I hesitate to say Godspeed, because I knew she had a rather dim view of religion/spirituality - but I hope whatever adventure she is on now is worthy of her. 

Rest well, Saddlebag.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, I am so sad to hear this. 

All my best to the family.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Saddlebag was my HF friend and I counted on her advice on saddles and saddle repair, which I dabble in. 

I will miss her terribly. Here is the last piece of advice I rec'd from her in a thread I made asking about what tool to use for making many slots in leather:



> anndankev said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently made a bosal hangar, and my farrier would like me to make 2 more for him. I have enough saddle strings now to make 4.
> ...


I now am the proud owner of a very large screwdriver with a half-inch blade. I still need to have it sharpened.


I've done a bit of PM exchanges with Saddlebag as well. Discussing saddles, features, known issues and wear spots to look for.

Here is a thread where I earned a compliment from her. She did not give out many (as some may know), and I was thrilled to receive her approval. :



> anndankev said:
> 
> 
> > I bought another saddle.  ......  ......
> ...


And so I repeat. *Thanks Saddlebag, it meant a lot coming from you.*


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

So sad to hear she's passed, happy trails to you Saddlebag. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh no. I knew she had a long time illness, but had no idea it was so quick to take her life..

She'll be missed.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh, how terribly sad to hear this news. Though I never met her, I had a fondness for her. She spoke her mind and got to the point. And she always cared about the welfare of her wacky neighbors, who gave her pause to shake her head many times. It feels like the forum has lost a huge piece of it's heart. 
God bless you, Saddlebag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

One of those familiar names that was 'always there', I shall miss her 'what you see is what you get' attitude because she had no edge to her.
RIP HF friend


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What a shock. Definitely a name I well recognize from hanging around here for a few years now. Very sad to lose someone you feel like you "know," even in cyberspace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Such sad news, RIP Saddlebag.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

This is really sad. What always stuck me was her kindness towards elderly people. Her concern for their well being. I never really communicated directly with her like most of you did, but noticed how important she was to the group. Don't really know how to express how numbing this is.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Such sad news 

RIP Saddlebag.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very sad. Will miss her.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, that is a shock. Very sad to hear. RIP Saddlebag, and condolences to your family. A very abrupt reminder of our mortality.

:music019: for you Saddlebag and our cyber family at this sad time

:winetime: a cyber moment together to acknowledge our hf friendship

:charge: may your future selves be everything you would want, and always have horses :hug:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's so upsetting. 

As someone before mentioned, she was a familiar name you always saw. 

Rest in peace Saddlebag. Thoughts and prayers to her family during this sad time.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas, my friend.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I wish her peace and contentment in her forever after.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh no, what sad news! I too appreciated her input and opinions. She will be missed. Happy trails, friend.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

May the wind be light and on her back, and the sun on her face.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I had no idea there was a thing wrong with her. Goodbye Saddlebag.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Saddlebag was one of my favorite HF members because she was smart as a whip and wasn't afraid to speak up.

Love our convos together, and so heartbroken that I didn't get to say goodbye... but I am so very happy she is not suffering with illness.

My heart goes to her family


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the thing that bothers me is that she may never have realized how much she was appreciated here. . . . and now, she'll not ever know.

I guess the only way is to pay it forward. I soooooo appreciate all of you, horseforumers! all of you. if I could , i'd give you all a big sloppy , squishy hug.
you are the best!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I, too, am so shocked to hear this, I didn't know she was ill..... I feel so badly, tinyliny summed it up for me.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I am so shocked.... 

RIP Saddlebag you will be missed...

My condolences to the family!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Same here....I had no clue she was ill.

I know the end is the same for all.

She'll be missed.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Another one here who is shocked & saddened to hear this. And who appreciated her input and knowledge on the boards. RIP Saddlebag ...


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I'm saddened and shocked to hear this. 

Thanks, Saddlebag for your help through knowledge and wisdom. Rest peacefully.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Mark me down as another one that's surprised!

I sold a saddle to her once, she was the one who taught me how to wrap it properly and package it so that the horn wouldn't bust. She always had a wealth of knowledge to share. She will be missed


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, I did NOT expect this when I came into the off topic forum 

I agree with Tiny. I do hope she realizes how much she was appreciated, even if she didn't want us to know about her illness. I'd bet she wanted a place to just be herself, and not be the person with an impending end.

Thank you for letting us know Golden Horse. And may there be horses (and crafty tack) where ever she has left to go.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

That is so sad. I was working on fixing up an old saddle and was looking forward to asking her questions and sharing pictures with her when it was done.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rest in peace, and condolences.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Oh my.. I had no idea. RIP Saddlebag.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

How sad  RIP, Saddlebag. You will be very much missed here.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Question for Admin: Is there a way to print out all the condolences from members on this thread and send it to Saddlebag's relatives? I think (hope) they might find small comfort in knowing so many of us held her in high esteem. Just a thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's a good thought.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

...I am having trouble wrapping my head around this. Oh, this is painful. RIP Saddlebag, you will be greatly missed.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

This seems so unreal  RIP Saddlebag. Thank you for imparting us with your knowledge and experience!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh wow..I didn't have the slightest idea. She was always so brave and knowledgeable.. May she ride with the wind. She will be greatly missed 

I very much like the idea of gathering up the posts here & somehow giving it to her family. I could help too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a friend who used to chat to her by email and message on Facebook, if you want to share these posts then I would suggest that who ever puts it together then lets me send it to Mary. It would be nice coming from someone who kind of knew her on a personal level I think


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

This is very sad.

Many times I have clicked onto a thread and seen a post from Saddlebag and winced. Sometimes I agreed with the crux of it, other times I haven't but many times I found her to be direct, sometimes painfully so. This is a contrast to me, as I am far more direct in real life but tentative on here, often typing a response to some thread and then deleting it thinking what I was seeing was not needed or welcome. Saddlebag never seemed to do that, she didn't seem to care about how it would come across - she said what she felt and said what she meant and there was no ambiguity, no second guessing, at least that's what I think. I admire how she was, how she was clear and direct if nothing else you knew where she stood. I think if more people were like that there would be more hurt feelings - but it would be a better world. 

Besides, thinking about her now I think she was right. Hurt feelings are good for the soul sometimes, I never knew her well or personally but I think in some small way she has inspired me to be a little bit stronger, a bit more direct and a bit less "on the fence", and maybe she inspired other people on here to be a little stronger too.

May she live on in the hearts and minds of all that I am sure she has helped and made strong here and throughout her life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

RIP Saddlebags.

I didn't know her very well but I know she was well respected around here. Earning her praise was something to be very proud of, even if it was just a small thing being discussed.
She will truly be missed around here.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I read a thread today that Saddlebag had posted in, (first since I heard the news), made me very sad all over again.:cowboy:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Very Saddened to read about this, I enjoyed Saddlebag,she will be missed for sure May she RIP


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I read a thread today that Saddlebag had posted in, (first since I heard the news), made me very sad all over again.:cowboy:


It is a very strange feeling isn't it? I had the same thing a few days ago.


----------

